# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От дуэта LIGA >  Песни - переделки от "LIGA"

## Ганина Галина

В этой теме буду размещать свои песни-переделки. 
Песен я придумала великое множество, но сохранила их гораздо меньше, потому что сочиняла, что называется, на один раз. 
Вот про эту песню вспомнила только сейчас. Её писала года три тому назад к свадьбе, которую вела в День Святого Валентина. Из свадебных гостей выбрала претендента на роль Святого Валентина, нарядила его в тогу с крылышками, на голову - нимб. Потом ди-джей пел песню. а "Валентин" просто пританцовывал (он же иностранец, на русском языке петь не может). В конце Валентин дарил молодожёнам шарик-сердце.

*Песня Святого Валентина
 (На мотив «Просто подари» Ф.Киркорова)
*
В этот знаменательный день,
В силу очень веских причин,
К вам на свадьбу я прилетел -
Ангел ваш – Святой Валентин!
Заиграла в сердце весна,
Не смотря на зимний февраль,
Два моих лебяжьих крыла
Разлетелись, как у орла!
*Припев:  *  
Просто подарите мне ласковый взгляд!
                    Поделитесь вашей любовью большой!
                    И я сразу сказочно стану богат, 
                    Не смотря на то, что я бедный святой!

 Запахи цветов и весны,
Даже среди лютой зимы!
И такие снятся мне сны:
Мы втроём! Втроём – я и вы!
Радости в душе не унять!
Слава Богу, я не один!
Будем вместе жить, поживать:
Вы и я – Святой Валентин!

----------

astashkina (04.05.2018)

----------


## Ганина Галина

Сегодня "подгоняла" песню Афины "С днём рожденья, мой друг, поздравляю тебя!". Нужна была песня от лица поющего с обращением на Вы (в оригинале "Ты"). Получилась универсальная песня, которая подойдёт как мужчине, так и женщине. Рифму я тоже немного "причесала", так как оригинал был не айс. В общем - берите, кому надо!

*Песня к дню рождения
(На мотив "С днём рожденья, мой друг" - Афина*
Всем известно - нынче не случайно здесь мы
В этот долгожданный день!
Каждый, кто пришел, принес кусочек сердца,
Огонек души своей!
И пускай бокалы чаще наполняют, 
Музыка звучит со всех сторон!
Я сегодня Вас сердечно поздравляю
С этим самым светлым днем!

*Припев:*
С днем рождения Вас
Поздравляю сейчас
И желаю Вам счастья каждый день, каждый час!
Пусть любовь и удача будут рядом всегда!
Стороной пусть проходит беда!
С днем рождения Вас
Поздравляю сейчас!
И желаю Вам счастья каждый день, каждый час!
Пусть любовь и удача будут рядом всегда!
Стороной пусть проходит беда!

И для Вас сегодня все слова и тосты
От друзей и от родных!
Даже в темноте, пускай Вам светят звёзды 
Глаз любимых, дорогих!
И пусть Ваша жизнь легко и просто мчится
По надежней самой колее!
И пусть ничего плохого не случится
Ещё много-много лет!

----------

astashkina (04.05.2018)

----------


## LINSLI



----------

